# Need some help



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

After a divorce, three moves, and a long hiatus from any type of train activity, I finally dug out some of my AF stuff.

I bought this engine in what seems like a lifetime ago from a memeber here, and this is the first time I've actually had a chance to look at it up close.

I think it is a model 300, but I'm not sure. I have no idea if it even runs.

















I'd like to restore it and eventually set up my AF stuff.

Any help identifying this engine would be most appreciated

Cheers, Ian


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Pre 303. 302 and 300 had stamped steel tender. I have a 303 and the side rod isn't the same. It does need some TLC at best. Also, the link conversion over to knuckle dates it to the pre-knuckle era.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyco,

Thanks for the info. I have the front truck, its just not attached. any idea how old it is?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

imatt -- if you can post some more photos maybe I can help ID'ing this baby. Are there no numbers on the cab side? The American Flyer Atlantics were all nearly the same depending on whether it had a die-cast boiler or plastic boiler. I just acquired 10 complete Atlantics at the York Show this weekend for parts or restoration -- 5 of each type. Chances are excellent that if you need any parts, I will have them for you. Also with the photos you post, I'll try to compare them with those I just got so we can identify this for you.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Don,

Thanks! I will definately take you up on your offer if I need parts. Appreciate it

I can tell you a few things about it

The body is cast metal, its heavy. 

There are no numbers or evidence of any numbering on the side of the cab

there is a toggle switch under the tender, not sure what thats all about

Here are a few more pics to help,

the underside..








under the tender...








front...








front with the trucks just mocked up..








from the side..








HTH,

Thanks guys,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ian -- This is only a guess but it looks to be a #300 Atlantic 4-4-2. If, by chance it is not a #300, it may be one of only a few other die-cast boiler style Atlantics which are all basically the same. The toggle switch, as you called it, is really a locking lever for the reverse unit which is located inside the tender. The reverse unit will cycle through 4 steps when power is applied on and off. It will cycle through forward - neutral - reverse - neutral, then forward again, depending on the current position when power is first applied. The lever when pushed one way, will lock the unit from cycling and leave it in whatever position it currently is left in when power was last applied. Servicing these units is quite easy and requires only the basic of tools. There is a thread on the Forum here for another member who wanted some guidance servicing a #350 Royal Blue Pacific. Even though this is a different engine than yours, the servicing procedure is the same. Here is the thread.......

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12740

Take a look through it and see if you understand what it describes. If you have questions or need further guidance, don't hesitate to ask. There are many members here who will gladly lend a hand giving you support to perform the servicing yourself. Be sure to let us know. Thanks for writing and good luck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks like it's a 4-piece boiler 302. I have 4 of them. The 300 Atlantic will have the e-unit in the boiler, where as a 4-piece boiler 302 will have the e-unit in the tender, which apparently the one shown has. It also should have a link coupler, as mentioned.... It will also have smoke, choo choo and head-light. The 300 will only have head-light. As I don't see any reverse lock-out lever coming out of the boiler, I assume it's a 4-piece boiler 302. Be happy to service it for you, as well as other good folks here will volunteer.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Pre 303. 302 and 300 had stamped steel tender. I have a 303 and the side rod isn't the same. It does need some TLC at best. Also, the link conversion over to knuckle dates it to the pre-knuckle era.


The bake-light 302 also has a bake-light tender. The 4-piece boiler 302 has a metal tender, as well as the 302AC. I believe there's 3 variations of the 302.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Don,
> 
> Thanks! I will definately take you up on your offer if I need parts. Appreciate it
> 
> ...


4-piece boiler 302, 1948...My best guess...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyer -- I concur...very good eye!!

Ian -- If you need parts, I believe I have some to help. Also, let us know if you wish to try servicing on your own first. Really, it is not hard at all, especially with guidance from members here. Let us know what you choose to do.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Too bad I didn't have more time... My buddy is going to Fort Washington next Thursday and has graciously offered to drop me off in Freeland to visit my cousin over-night. If I had more time, and a car, I wouldn't be too hard pressed to make a trip to Hellertown and see your "stuff", if willing of course..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ian, if you're missing the 2 handrails that extend from the boiler to the cowcatcher, I believe I have the correct stock for them. I've made handrails for one of my 302's from it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut -- I normally would be proud to show you my "stuff". However the sad truth is that all of it is in boxes scattered about various places in my home. Most is awaiting my services -- either cleaning, repair, restoration or stripping for extra parts. I have no layout yet. It is my plan to build a huge one in my rear basement room. But currently it is filled with junk, mostly my daughter's and a ton of Christmas stuff. All of which needs re-packing and new locations. Once I do have things organized, I'll gladly extend invitations to any Forum members who happen to be traveling through my area.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> flyernut -- I normally would be proud to show you my "stuff". However the sad truth is that all of it is in boxes scattered about various places in my home. Most is awaiting my services -- either cleaning, repair, restoration or stripping for extra parts. I have no layout yet. It is my plan to build a huge one in my rear basement room. But currently it is filled with junk, mostly my daughter's and a ton of Christmas stuff. All of which needs re-packing and new locations. Once I do have things organized, I'll gladly extend invitations to any Forum members who happen to be traveling through my area.


A very sincere thank you for the invite.I have the layout in the middle of my messy basement,lol.. But no real work bench to fix things. Usually I sit next to my basement window, and parts are scattered all over the tracks, and my 2 chihuahuas trying to jump in my lap.My female chi has taken an interest in what I do over there, and now she wants to exit my lap and run around on top of the layout!


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree, these guys helped immensely with my getting the Royal Blue back up and running. She is working like a dream now, compared to what she was like when I first got her. My only problem now is finding/cleaning the track as power is not a constant and I think its due to dirty track. Its only a matter of time now before I get around to cleaning it all or get some new stuff.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wicked_Silence said:


> I agree, these guys heped immensely with my getting the Royal Blue back up and running. She is working like a dream now, compared to what she was like when I first got her. My only problem now is finding/cleaning the track as power is not a constant and I think its due to dirty track. Its only a matter of time now before I get around to cleaning it all or get some new stuff.


Get yourself a "Bright Boy" to clean the tracks.It looks like the pink erasers we had in school as kids. It has a very mild abrasive imbedded in it and will polish up the tracks. I saw, just last week, in one of my LHS, brand new s gauge track, both curve and 36" straights. I believe it was NOS K-Line. I was going to buy up all the straights but I went there to pick up more rubber roadbed so I didn't get it. Also, get yourself some lock-ons to act as feeder wires to other parts of your layout. This will give you a constant source of power over the course of your loop. You don't need the lock-ons as you can solder feeder wires directly to the bottom of the tracks.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Doug @ Portlines Hobby sells those "bright boys" as do most hobby shops. They are relatively inexpensive and do a good job. If you have only several handsful of track to clean, they are a good investment. However, if you are like me and have 4-5 miles of track to do, it will wear your arm out as well as you will go through several boxes of them. A burnishing wheel would then be the way to go. Just be careful when using it as I nearly tore off my hand when I first tried to use it. Follow the Forum's recommendations -- never use sandpaper and never, ever use steel wool!!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, does anyone know how to remove the clear lense from the front of the boiler?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> OK, does anyone know how to remove the clear lense from the front of the boiler?


Why?? For a re-paint, I just mask over it. Maybe a little heat and melt it out?? Lenses are available.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never done it, but they do have repro lenses so it must be removable somehow. It doesn't just pop out?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to remove a somewhat similar lens on my Lionel 221. I put the loco shell (or boiler front, in your case) in the sun on a warm day ... the thought being thermal expansion of the metal more than the plastic lens. Then, I put a few drops of lubricant on the backside, and then very gently pushed it from the back with a dowel that had a foam tip stickied to its end. A few soft hits on the down with a small hammer and ... bingo ... lens popped out.

Now, that's Lionel ... AF could be a whole different story ...

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I could mask over it, but I want to strip the gloppy paint job thats on it right now.

I tried tapping it out, but its in there pretty solid. Looks like it glued.

It all scratched and yellowed, thats why I'm trying to get it out

BTW, I dissassembled my 302 last night, pics to follow

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> I could mask over it, but I want to strip the gloppy paint job thats on it right now.
> 
> I tried tapping it out, but its in there pretty solid. Looks like it glued.
> 
> ...


Use a heat gun, not a hair dryer, to heat up the boiler face, as TJ suggested.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I don't have a heat gun, but I will keep that procedure in mind

I have a few tricks I'd like to try before I try the heat gun idea,

Thanks guys


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Ok, I don't have a heat gun, but I will keep that procedure in mind
> 
> I have a few tricks I'd like to try before I try the heat gun idea,
> 
> Thanks guys


Use a small drill and drill it out. Finish up with a rat tail file.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I mean, if I'm going to replace it, why worry about breaking it...

I don't know why I didn't think about that before, DUH

Thanks,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Yeah, I mean, if I'm going to replace it, why worry about breaking it...
> 
> I don't know why I didn't think about that before, DUH
> 
> ...


Like I said before, we got your back...


----------

